# Scope vs. Red Dot sight- Which is best?



## Mirvin 264 (Mar 2, 2010)

Just wondering what most people prefer for handgun hunting for deer- A scope or a Red Dot sight?- Does one handle recoil better than the other on a .44 Magnum revolver?- Any particular makes that perform better overall in either one? Thanks in advance for any info that would help me decide!


----------



## schreck_1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I've got a Smith 629 with a red dot on it that has held up very well.  Takes a little while to get used to sighting, but not bad.  Had a friend buy one of the cheap BSA red dots for his .44 and it would not take the recoil at all.  I think he gave up after returning the first 2.  That was about 6 years ago, so they may have improved.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 3, 2010)

Just get a Crimson Trace......


----------



## frankwright (Mar 3, 2010)

I use both. I like a Red Dot on my hunting revolvers. Guns I will probably shoot 50-60 yards. UniDot is one of the best.

For my Contender that I might shoot out to 150 yards, I like a variable scope.

They both have advantages and disadvantages and neither will let you shoot very much earlier or later than open sights, just more precise aiming.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Mar 3, 2010)

Frank, what sort of red dot would you adivse? Not brand mind you but should I go for one of those with the multi reticles or would a 5 moa dot be better? Maybe a 3 moa dot..


----------



## derhntr76 (Mar 3, 2010)

Started out with a 2X7 Bushnell 3200 on a 10.5" Superblackhawk but found it difficult to finding the crosshairs quickly.  Switched to a Millett red dot for quicker shots.  Way better for an older set of eyes.  Definitely worth it on shots under 100 yards.


----------



## Davexx1 (Mar 11, 2010)

The issue I had with handgun scopes was the tiny field of view and poor light gathering qualities.  It wasn't too bad if hunting/shooting in open terrain during brite daylight conditions, but if in the woods where light was not as brite, I found it very difficult to see thru the little handgun scopes, find the target and crosshairs, etc..  Add the low light conditions of early morning or late afternoon and the tiny field of view scope was very difficult for me to use.

I have read where other handgun hunters have complained about the tiny field of view, poor light gathering qualities, etc. and also said it was very difficult and in some cases near impossible to pick up a moving deer at close range in a low light condition.

I tried a red dot type scope and was pleasantly surprised.  The tiny red dot is very visible in any low light condition.  I put an Ultradot brand 30mm red dot on my 7x30 Contender years ago and have taken some nice bucks with it out to about 130 yards.  I haven't even changed the batteries yet.  The red dot is easy to use as you just put the red dot on the target and squeeze the trigger.  You don't even have to be looking straight into the scope.  If you can see the dot and it is on the deer, pull the trigger.

The drawbacks to a red dot scope is that it has to be turned off/on, intensity set to your desired level, and in very brite daylight the red dot is not as visible and has to be turned up to a higher intensity.  The red dot also covers up some of your target so it may not be as precise at long range target shooting as a crosshair would/could be.  That has not been an issue for me when deer hunting though.  My red dot scope has a 4 moa dot, meaning the dot is essentially 4 inches in diameter at 100 yards.

The best way to decide is to try both and see for yourself what works best for you.  Good luck.

Dave


----------



## jmoser (Mar 12, 2010)

Mirvin 264 said:


> Does one handle recoil better than the other on a .44 Magnum revolver?- Any particular makes that perform better overall in either one?



A quality red dot will hold up under magnum recoil, expect to spend $150 - $200 though.  Cheaper ones may not cut it.
Ultra Dot is a great product but I have not used them on a hunting gun.

Dots should be fine out to 100 yards, remember a 4 MOA dot will appear 4" big at that range.  Some have adjustable dot size and/or crosshair / circle reticles, I think 2 - 4 MOA is the right size for deer hunting.

I have a Variable 2-8X Leupold on my .44 mag, hunt with 2X only and use 8X for zeroing at the range.  Finding the exit pupil can be a challenge - it takes a lot of practice but dry firing helps and costs $0.00!  Same holds if you are not used to a dot - at first it will just wobble all over and drive you crazy.  Practice practice practice!


----------



## frankwright (Mar 12, 2010)

The Ultra Dot 30mm works great. Large enough to see through quickly and pick out the target but not to large to unbalance the gun.


----------



## Sugar Creek Camp (Mar 15, 2010)

Started out with the red dot and wasn't crazy about it on my super blackhawk.  Switched over to a Burris 1.5-4 and like it better.  The red dot held up fine however on the .44 mag.  I think its just what you happen to like (preference).  Either way your good.


----------



## HOBO (Mar 31, 2010)

*Parker Phoenix*

..... A Crimson Trace is a laser....  

I have two and dearly love them however they are totally useless in bright sunshine....

I prefer a  good holographic along with the Crimson Trace....  I'm just still trying to find a suitable holographic that is durable and won't  break the bank!!  Something less than an Eotech...

---------<" ){{{{{*><


----------



## RLFaler (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a Leo 4x and a Bushnell 2-7x on my hunters.  I think the key is to watch recoil, weather, etc. with a red dot. I'm currently in the market for one myself. I think unidot or aimpoint maybe?  I will prob. keep the fixed power on my contender and carry a revolver with a red dot  when the light gets low.   And a lever gun for walking into the woods, and my bolt gun for longer shots. Ooo! And maybe a slingshot, spear, and blowgun if there are more than one group in the field so I don't scare them off......man am I ready for deer season.


----------



## kdean (Mar 31, 2010)

Well this post is mainly for HOBO but I have to recommend the holographic sight for everyone.  I don't have the money for an eotech either so I got a used Bushnell holosight for $200 and it is awesome.  The newer xlp models do not hold together under recoil so don't waste your money on those.  But the same company that makes Eotech makes the Bushnells.  They have the circle reticle with a 1 moa dot in the middle.  Super easy to get on target and stay on a moving target.  You can use them with both eyes open or one eye closed.  You can find used ones on ebay for about $150 to $200 and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Buckhead (Apr 2, 2010)

I have had both and prefer a fixed 2 power.  That little bit of magnification really helps with the groups.  I can still acquire a target pretty quickly and achieve a steady hold.  My main deer hunting handgun is a 10" Contender.  With the fixed 2 power, I am pretty confident out to 100 yds.  

I had a Millett dot site on it before and really liked it for tree stand hunting.  It just wasn't as accurate and limited my range.  I guess it all depends on your set up and typical shot.


----------



## ga nopro (Apr 6, 2010)

Red or green dot on a S&W 57/58 in .41mag. Xcelnt, proven combo for me to 120 yds.


----------

